# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  دانلود ازمونهای گاج و سنجش 96-97 ؟؟؟

## Janvaljan

سلام دوستان.

برای کنکور 96 ، هم کانال تلگرام گاج و هم سایت کنکور ، ازمونها رو برای دانلود قرار می دادن. اما به نظر امسال نه گاج تو کانال تلگرامش میذاره و نه تو سایت کنکور تا حالا ارائه شده.

دوستان راهی روشی سایتی کانالی برای دسترسی به ازمونهای گاج میدونید؟ (غیر از ثبت نام در گاج!!!)

در مورد ازمونهای سازمان سنجش چطور؟

----------


## soroushy97

up
دوستان خواهشا اگه کسی سایتی کانال تلگرامی جایی بلده بگه هیییییییییچ کجای دنیا گیر نمیاد . کلا چاپشونم تموم شده وگرنه میخریدم
تجربی نظام قدیم میخوام

----------


## esiya

*راست میگن لطفا کسی مییتونه کمک کنه خیلی خیلی نیاز داریم!*

----------


## ThePriNcE

> up
> دوستان خواهشا اگه کسی سایتی کانال تلگرامی جایی بلده بگه هیییییییییچ کجای دنیا گیر نمیاد . کلا چاپشونم تموم شده وگرنه میخریدم
> تجربی نظام قدیم میخوام


@eimankazemi
تو این کانال تمام آزمونای پارسالش گذاشته فقط دو سه تا جامعش نبذاشت که تو سایت گاج مارکت باید بخری
سوالات امسالشم برا نظام قدیما تو کانال افشار گذاشته

----------

